# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Thế hệ trẻ Travel

## heocoi

*Địa chỉ :* 209 Hoàng Văn Thụ, P.8, Q.Phú Nhuận
*Thành phố* : TP Hồ Chí Minh
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-8) 39971238 - 39971508
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

Đi vào hoạt động từ tháng 10-2000, khởi đầu là một doanh nghiệp chuyên kinh doanh tour nội địa, qua chặng đường 10 năm, đến nay du lịch Thế Hệ Trẻ đã mở rộng, hoạt động lữ hành quốc tế và nội địa.

Thành tựu đáng kể của Thế Hệ Trẻ trong những năm qua là không ngừng xây dựng, phát triển thương hiệu ngày càng lớn mạnh, cả về chất lẫn lượng. Đặc biệt, trong 2 năm 2009 và 2010, được sự tín nhiệm phân công của Tổng Cục Du Lịch Việt Nam, Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch TPHCM, đơn vị đã tham gia điều hành nhóm khuyến mãi kích cầu du lịch nội địa TPHCM. Cùng với các thành viên trong nhóm đàm phán và liên kết với Vietnam Airlines để giảm 30% đến 35% giá tour trọn gói cho khách du lịch nội địa, góp phần thành tăng trưởng du lịch nội địa và mang lại thành công cho chương trình kích cầu du lịch “ Ấn tượng Việt Nam 2009” và “Việt Nam – Điểm đến của bạn 2010”.

Với những nỗ lực và đóng góp ở trên, đầu năm 2010 Thế Hệ Trẻ đã được tặng thưởng nhiều bằng khen, giấy khen của Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch, Ủy ban Nhân dân TPHCM, Tổng cục Du lịch Việt Nam. Và ngày 29.6.2010, tại Hà Nội công ty du lịch Thế Hệ Trẻ đã vinh dự nhận giải thưởng “ Năng động và Sáng tạo” do Tổng cục Du lịch và Hiệp hội Du lịch Việt Nam trao tặng. Ghi nhận những đóng góp nổi  bật  này,  từ năm 2006 tới nay,  Công ty du lịch Thế Hệ Trẻ đã được  báo Sài Gòn Giải Phóng và Sở Du lịch TPHCM trao tặng giải thưởng “Top công ty du lịch hàng đầu tại TPHCM " năm 2006, 2007, 2008, 2010” và "Công ty du lịch chuyên thiết kế tour mới".

Hiện nay, Thế Hệ Trẻ có trên 120 sản phẩm du lịch nội địa, trong đó chiếm đa số là tour mới, độc đáo. Ngoài đội ngũ điều hành yêu nghề có bề dày kinh nghiệm 25 năm liên tục gắn bó với ngành du lịch Việt Nam, Thế Hệ Trẻ luôn tiên phong trong việc  tổ chức khảo sát và mở tour mới nhằm đón đầu khai thác, đáp ứng như cầu du lịch, khám phá của phần đông du khách hiện nay.

Thế Hệ Trẻ đang có nhiều tour khám phá vùng đất mới như: Khám phá Hà Giang – Tuyên Quang – Bắc Cạn vùng Đông Bắc Việt Nam qua sông Gâm và sông Năng, hành trình đến Cô Tô – Quan Lạn – Ngọc Vừng những đảo ngọc vịnh Bắc bộ, chinh phục điểm cực Tây A Pa Chải – Điện Biên, du khảo Yên Bái – Mù Căng Chải - Sìn Hồ - Lai Châu trong vòng cung Tây Bắc, ra Côn Đảo xem Rùa đẻ, đường mòn Hồ Chí Minh huyền thoại ….

Bên cạnh việc đầu tư thiết kế tour mới, mở rộng hoạt động du lịch lữ hành quốc tế, Thế Hệ Trẻ cũng đặc biêt quan tâm đến công tác xã hội. Hàng năm cán bộ, công nhân viên công ty trích khoảng 60 triệu đồng, tổ chức đoàn công tác xã hội đến các trường học vùng sâu, vùng xa ở tỉnh Trà Vinh để trao quà cho học sinh người Khmer nghèo, hiếu học, hoặc đến tận những buôn làng người G’rai, Ba Na thuộc huyện biên giới Đức Cơ – tỉnh Gia Lai, huyện KonPlong Tỉnh Kon Tum để tặng tiền, quà cho các hộ gia đình đồng bào gặp khó khăn.

Kỷ niệm 10 năm thành lập, Thế Hệ Trẻ sẽ nỗ lực nhiều  hơn  nữa nhằm  nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm ngày càng hoàn hảo, để xứng đáng là “Người bạn đồng hành đáng tin cậy của du  khách trên những nẻo đường đất nước”.

----------

